# keto diet



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

thought id post a thread as ive just started a keto diet to prepare myself to get rid of bodyfat for a natural bodybuilding competition for next year

just had 5 whole eggs and 4 turkey rashers, nice strong black coffee then at 9 triceps

i usually hit cardio after weights but wont today as im busy with work so will do 30 minutes on my cross trainer this evening and skipping

currently weighing 16.8 stone


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

you gonna log your diet? i will be doing keto for 8 weeks at new years


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm starting a 6 day a week keto starting tomorrow, no idea for how long, just as an experiment really. No point me even kidding myself that I'll go a prolonged period of time without alcohol so one day a week will be a carb up (but not binge day), with a bit of alcohol included.

Planned breakfast tomorrow is mackerel and scrambled eggs... Mmmmmm


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

i will log my diet

yesterday was hectic so i had 2 scoops of unflavoured whey at 7am, 8 am 4 whole eggs 4 turkey rashers, post workout 2 scoops of whey 2 spoons of 100% peanut butter, lunch 3 poached eggs 100grams of parma ham, mid afternoon 1 tin of tuna in olive oil, dinner 200grams of turkey and lost my appetite after that.

Today is refeed sp ive just eaten oatmeal pancakes which consist of 6 eggs alot of oats, then cooked in a pan and sweetened with maple syrup 

i dont drink alcohol so sunday is my refeed. going to have a coffee with milk how exciting then hit a back workout and cardio, thinking post workout weetabix


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

well im doing good so far  working for the mod, having own business and training 6 days a week i dont get much chance to get online

keto is going great so far, lost body fat minimal strength just abit aggressive due to the no carbs i presume or could be more fats in my diet effecting my test levels. energy levels are fine so fingers crossed i keep shedding the fat.

im looking the best ive ever looked since training which keeps me motivated to keep away from the carbs except today. REFFED !!!! NOM NOM NOM

just nailed oatmeal pancakes, 6 eggs oatmeal and lashings of maple syrup  and a coffee with milk in i aM ONE CRAZY MOTHER FOOKER


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

haha love it up mate! coffee, pancakes and syrup you filthy wee slut 

take pics man, it will be good to look over in 6 weeks or so


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

haha i feel a carb slut 

rump burgers and oven chips for lunch  after a nice biceps session and a run

wwoooooooooooooooooo fcuk yea


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kev1 said:


> thought id post a thread as ive just started a keto diet to prepare myself to get rid of bodyfat for a natural bodybuilding competition for next year
> 
> just had 5 whole eggs and 4 turkey rashers, nice strong black coffee* then at 9 triceps*
> 
> ...


LOL sounds like you're meal at 9 is triceps! how do u cook 'em!!!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

ropes for alot of reps, ez skulls warm up with 30kg, then 60kg for 15reps and 80kg for 6 then 75kg and 70kg before single over heads followed by weighted dips and kick backs!!! triceps cooked (well done)


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

mondays are hectic as i get up at 4;30 and study all day and just got in at 915 pm so it was a day of shakes tinned fish and now scrammbled eggs


----------



## RLJ89 (Oct 4, 2012)

when the sweet taste kicks in, black coffee is the last thing you will want to drink, when i did keto the combo of the two was horrendous


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Your diet is strange . Ive lost year ago 4 stones on keto diet and go it from one guy in america - Ive paid some money for this it was worth it 4 stone - and I become different man. Have a look on actual diet ;

1.5all egg/5whites

2.50g of isolate( only isolate) 50g of peanut butter

3.250g of chicken breast/ 20g of olive oil

4.50g of isolate /50g of peanut butter

5. 250g of salmon and 10g of olive oil

6.5 eggs /5 whites

3 x a day fibre , coral calcium x2

bcaa and glutamine before breakfast , before training , after , before cardio and after if seperate from workout. ( heart rate has to be lower than normal around 110)

hmb x3 a day 3g

500ml of fizzy drinks per day without sugar , max 3 chewing gums .

and after 14 days without breaking your food plan lets say You've started on monday- so two weeks later on next sunday instead of last meal you have a massive cheat as much as you want mate ;

-pizza , bread m buregers , ice cream,

no sweets and alcohol .

And after this first 14 days you will repeat cheat meal always on sundays ( every 7 days ) .

good luck !

pm em if you need more help


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

black coffee super strong (4 shot espresso) is 100% needed in my eyes gets me through brutally heavy workout rlj 

but did hear you can use full fat cream on keto but i dont have a sweet tooth fortunately


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

kemot thats great! i really appreciate that advice mate

why did you take alot of glutamine and hmb ? prevent muscle loss? im just taking bcaa's before cardio.

i just scanned through my thread but dont think my diet and training i posted sent to this thread????? or is it just my stupid computer???

your diet looks a great guide i will be pm ing you alot  14 days without no carbs???  what the hell


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

post again

breakfast 7am 6 whole eggs, 4 turkey rashers or 4 rashers of bacon

930-10 1 tin of tuna in oo

1200 200g of turkey with spinach and oo

1400 same as above

1600 2 scoops of unflavoured whey

train

whey post workout

9-930 chicken breast green beans spoon of natty peanut butter

tuesdays i have steak for lunch and fridays steak twice  , i take omega 3 oil, zma, multi vit, vit c, trib, vit d3

i train 6 days a week, hit cardio after weights steady pace weekends, mixture of running, skipping and boxing


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

kev1 said:


> kemot thats great! i really appreciate that advice mate
> 
> why did you take alot of glutamine and hmb ? prevent muscle loss? im just taking bcaa's before cardio.
> 
> ...


exactly no carbs , I've done by myself you can do it . almost forgot - best is to don't take any other powders than isolate , so if you can take bcaa and glutamine and hmb . in capsules or tablets

I've read some journal from one of university labs and apparently hmb is very effective during keto diet.

going back to this keto diet - is purely done for bodybuilders - doesn't work same without weight training.

you can go to pharmacie and get those keto testers. - you will see that it takes on average 8-14 to be in keto state .


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

... and dont forget about what Ive said about cardio . very steady pace . And You you can even do it 30-60 after any meal or at any given time .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

the first 14 days are the most important. You cannot cheat in the first 14 days... this allows 1-4 days to get into ketosis... and then a good 10 days of your body getting used to using fat as an energy source.. and actual fat stores being burnt off... This is where most go wrong!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks guys!!! havent done 14 days !! i will start from this monday as i want carbs this sunday as im a greedy bugger 

kemot why only isolate can you expand on this and not powder form bcaas, glutamine and hmb?????

thanks mate 

x


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't trust powders in 100% - fillers inside are not always best for keto diets . So just for sake of it keep tablet forms. if you can , if no than don't wworry to much .


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks mate  so helpful!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

today has been good, 6 wholes eggs 3 slices of bacon for breakfast

tin of tuna for mid morning

turkey, spinach and oo for lunch and mid afternoon

whey pre workout

just had 2 chicken breasts and parma ham for post

treated myself to a black coffee and full fat cream before training (living life dangerously)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good mate enjoy it!

I always found having a large breakfast i.e. sausages/eggs/bacon much better than say a shake with EVOO... so keep what your doing!


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

great bro keep going


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i did a keto a few weeks ago...i did it for 2 weeks and dropped 10lbs....it works, and works well....i got so sick of the limited range of food, i switched to a normal low carb, low cal diet, and although the weight loss has slowed right down I'm happier. lol


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha I can be grouchy especially after a hard days work, but all in all I've lost more body fat so I'm achieving my goal.

Last carb refeed tomorrow then I'm doing as lxm and kemot said 14 days on no carbs. Jeez I've just started to date a gorgeous girl this week :-/ might have to carry an emergency flapjack incase I turn back to my profile picture


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Good luck. I'm stuck on week 8 but week 1-7 I lost 7kg. Cheat meal tomorrow!

Hmmm what do people consider more successful: Palumbo or Lyle's CKD?


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

7kg jeez that's immense?? Perhaps up cardio ???

What's the difference mate??? I haven't really looked into other styles


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

kev1 said:


> 7kg jeez that's immense?? Perhaps up cardio ???
> 
> What's the difference mate??? I haven't really looked into other styles


Sure, 7kg is great, 4% body fat lost too, but it doesn't matter because I'm still a fat f*ck. I don't enjoy cardio, I do it twice a week, just want to lose body fat with dieting which apparently can be done.

I don't really know the specifics of Lyle's CKD except for the fact he has a 2 day carb up, where as Palumbo has a carb-up meal on a Sunday night.

Intermittent Fasting by Berkhan sounds pretty amazing, may have to try that if this doesn't work out. He keeps his body fat at 5-6% all year round!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

rectus said:


> Sure, 7kg is great, 4% body fat lost too, but it doesn't matter because I'm still a fat f*ck. I don't enjoy cardio, I do it twice a week, just want to lose body fat with dieting which apparently can be done.
> 
> I don't really know the specifics of Lyle's CKD except for the fact he has a 2 day carb up, where as Palumbo has a carb-up meal on a Sunday night.
> 
> Intermittent Fasting by Berkhan sounds pretty amazing, may have to try that if this doesn't work out. He keeps his body fat at 5-6% all year round!


palumbo...what id go for... the two day carb up can really throw you off and not want to go back!! Are you still losing or is it slowing down ?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

lxm said:


> palumbo...what id go for... the two day carb up can really throw you off and not want to go back!! Are you still losing or is it slowing down ?


STOPPED. I look worse now than I did when I was dropping the weight, looks like I've put on more fat even though the scales/body fat analyser say different. I think I may try cutting down my protein intake. Hopefully the ECA stack I started will help cut my appetite down even more.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you need to adjust the cals then mate - obviously BMR etc changes as you get lighter....

I came to a complete stop & plateu when I did my 6 month keto stint... I found a week back on the carbs gave my metabolism a kick up the backside and when I went back to keto the lbs started to fall off again


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

lxm said:


> I came to a complete stop & plateu when I did my 6 month keto stint... I found a week back on the carbs gave my metabolism a kick up the backside and when I went back to keto the lbs started to fall off again


Hmmmm interesting strategy. I took two weeks off the carb-up to see if that would help but it hasn't so I will give the diet a go for a few more weeks then think about trying something like you suggested.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

keto should continue to be effective... but you may get to a point where the diet alone wont loose the weight.. nd thats when you need to start doing or upping the cardio, or dropping the cals...


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

exactly ! ive got a really bad metabolism and cardio atleast once a day, as diet alone i would be lucky to loose 3-4 pounds overall. id up cardio to 4 times a week mate


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

kev1 said:


> exactly ! ive got a really bad metabolism and cardio atleast once a day, as diet alone i would be lucky to loose 3-4 pounds overall. id up cardio to 4 times a week mate


This is my week:

Resistance training (Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 strength and hypertrophy program)

Resistance training

Rest

Resistance training/spinning

Resistance training

Cardio

Rest

I don't want to do anymore! :no:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Refine the cals... You read in the BB/fitness world that when fatloss stops and its that 'zone' of getting everythign down to a "T"

Start really tightening up the diet and macros... cut out the extra shake... make sure you are having just enough fats and protien...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

lxm said:


> Refine the cals... You read in the BB/fitness world that when fatloss stops and its that 'zone' of getting everythign down to a "T"
> 
> Start really tightening up the diet and macros... cut out the extra shake... make sure you are having just enough fats and protien...


Yeah that's going to be the only way I can do it. The thing is, lately I have been feeling very hungry after meals... I had to get out of bed last night to have some goat whey because the hunger was so painful. Are there any natural appetite suppressants you're aware of? I say natural because I don't want any more sh!t in my system.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

When you do a keto do you need to take a multi vit or can your body manage without ?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> When you do a keto do you need to take a multi vit or can your body manage without ?


I would take it just to cover all bases, they're pretty cheap unless you go for the ones aimed at bodybuilders.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> When you do a keto do you need to take a multi vit or can your body manage without ?


either


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

thats my plan when i hit a stop on fat loss adjust food intake to allow for fat loss and possibly more cardio


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

kev1 said:


> thats my plan when i hit a stop on fat loss adjust food intake to allow for fat loss and possibly more cardio


I've packed my scales away, I was obsessing too much. Apparently fatloss isn't linear so I will have to ignore my "wall".


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ive been on a lazy keto diet for a year now, just enough carbs to keep me going at work. get used to never feeling full lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

any of you guys do blood readings for keto?

i'm not doing a full keto diet, limiting carbs to about 30-50g (fruit and milk for shakes) and a high day once a week

blood reading today on day 4 was 3.9 glucose. i felt kinda light headed and extremely lethargic earlier watching a movie so decided to check the blood, happy with that tbh


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Do cardio every day. Stop being such a fanny. Don't come on here moaning you're struggling to lose weight, then say you don't like doing cardio!!

Tut, what's up with people lately!

That is all.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DigIt said:


> any of you guys do blood readings for keto?
> 
> i'm not doing a full keto diet, limiting carbs to about 30-50g (fruit and milk for shakes) and a high day once a week
> 
> blood reading today on day 4 was 3.9 glucose. i felt kinda light headed and extremely lethargic earlier watching a movie so decided to check the blood, happy with that tbh


That's extremely low especially if you are having fruit


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> That's extremely low especially if you are having fruit


yeah man. it was a few hours after i went hill climbing (jog back down) so i can understand why it was so low


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

On the glucose readings. I did alot of experimenting with keto/blood reading last year and was actually getting high sugar reading after taking my vit tabs ect in the mornings, resuting in taking me out of keto somehow.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

vit c tabs????? i take one everyday!!!!!! and a multi vit


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

weighing in at 15.10 so nearly a stone still feel fine


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

hey , How are you bro ? Are you feeling alright ?


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

hey matey feeling absolutely fine  some days i just crave carbs but thats the only negative, energy levels fine, just about to up my cardio. think i might start some creatine and hmb


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

around 15.7 now so ive lost 1 stone, still feeling alert, strong just need to sleep more due to my hectic lifestyle :/ roll on tomorrow oatmeal pancakes woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

where abouts in cornwall u from dude? im staring a keto diet soon whats this look like?

meal 1:

3 eggs

2 slices bacon

1 scoop whey

meal 2:

100g chicken

15g cottage cheese

100g spinache

meal 3:

100g chicken

15g cottage cheese

100g broccoli

meal 4:

100g chicken

15g cottage cheese

100g spinache

(post workout shake, 1,5 scoop whey 30g dextrose. not included in macros)

meal 5:

100g Steak

100g Green beans

meal 6:

4 table spoon natural peanut butter

2 eggs

50% fat 45% pro 5% carbs


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

truro me beauty

awesome diet im liking it  looks really well planned out!!! id personally have 4-6 eggs in the morning


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ant809099 said:


> where abouts in cornwall u from dude? im staring a keto diet soon whats this look like?
> 
> meal 1:
> 
> ...


i never done keto myself but read up a lot on it and talked to few done it and worked well,but i thought you would need more fat in your diet than that,like two meals with chicken i would say to replace with proper mince or things like cheese with it,

i might be wrong but i remember aus gave me lot advice on keto and almost every meal needed fat!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ant809099 said:


> where abouts in cornwall u from dude? im staring a keto diet soon whats this look like?
> 
> meal 1:
> 
> ...


Doesn't look anywhere near 50% fat.

Think you need to look at this again. Fat 65%, P 30%, C 5%


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

i personally wouldnt worry about reaching percentages do what works, my fat is probably 35%


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

kev1 said:


> truro me beauty
> 
> awesome diet im liking it  looks really well planned out!!! id personally have 4-6 eggs in the morning


Sick, I'm currently living in Helston...

Ive changed the diet up a little, more fatty meats etc. new macros are 65% fat, 30% pro, 5% carbs or thereabouts.

How are you findinf keto then mate strength wise and are you shredding up?


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry ant haven't been on in a while, just bought my first house so working my socks of and training is all I do and studying through work :-/

Keto diet has not hindered my strength just abit fatigued sometimes. Where in Helston do you train?


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

kev1 said:


> Sorry ant haven't been on in a while, just bought my first house so working my socks of and training is all I do and studying through work :-/
> 
> Keto diet has not hindered my strength just abit fatigued sometimes. Where in Helston do you train?


No worries mate.

I currently train at carn brea but I am moving to helston gym, near the college/swimming pool.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

i work at culdrose but i train in a old skool gym in truro


----------

